# Back from the forrest



## paphjoint (Nov 11, 2009)

As I can't find any osmunda any longer I fortunately found a "secret but legal" source for treefern - 

This is my fourth trunk in 10 years - once its chopped and cut into slabs I'll have a supply for the next 3 or 4 years 
so now I'm dancing the dicksonia dance !!


----------



## etex (Nov 11, 2009)

Good going! It looks like a lot of tree fern. I would be doing the happy dance , too! Glad it is legal. (Is treefern sometimes illegal?)


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice! Now where's that chainsaw???


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2009)

A chunk like that will only last for 3 or 4 years?!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2009)

Show us what you make/cut from it.


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 12, 2009)

I cut the slabs of with a chainsaw - I use the remaining cutted pieces as a potting mix for which it is excellent! - now the center part of the trunk is hard as wood and is useless unless you leave some root fibers on the pole and you use it a growing pole in the greenhouse but I already have two of them there - will show pictures


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 12, 2009)

a phantastic media :drool::drool::drool::drool: Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 12, 2009)

OK Uri, who's Dicksonia died?


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 12, 2009)

Very creative!!! Pictures please...


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 12, 2009)

This guy is growing several dozens of tree ferns - some time back he had frost and some died

Yes Dicksonia is a protected (CITES) treefern 




KyushuCalanthe said:


> OK Uri, who's Dicksonia died?


----------



## Clark (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello.
Is there any sterilization associated with something like that, before it enters the growing area(s)?
Thank you. Clark


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 12, 2009)

no not really - one should just watch out for snails and slugs


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 12, 2009)

paphjoint said:


> This guy is growing several dozens of tree ferns - some time back he had frost and some died
> 
> Yes Dicksonia is a protected (CITES) treefern



Lucky you! That must have been some frost to kill a Dicksonia antarctica.

While D. antarctica is protected by CITES, it is shipped throughout the world (except of course America because they're such hard asses). Europe, especially the UK, takes the lion's share. Most are salvaged logs from Tasmania - the left overs from clear-cutting operations. A good thing? Dunno, but I guess it's better that some are taken and sold since they otherwise would end up in burn piles....I got one myself, but the price tag pains me still.


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 14, 2009)

lucky you Uri!!!! Did you ever consider growing your own Osmunda? I grow a patch of it to harvest the roots!


----------

